# Laws, Regulations, sources UPDATE 09/01



## K-T (Feb 23, 2005)

It is our hope that in the future there will be clear and easy to understand rules guiding us in the use of lasers. Until then, we'll have to play on the safe side.

Here is a list of sources where one can read and find information on regulations regarding lasers and their use.

Hopefully members are able to contribute to that list as time goes by.

Important Information for Consumers on Internet Sales of Laser Products
State and Local laser Regs 
Laser light shows and aviation safety 
PERFORMANCE STANDARDS FOR LIGHT-EMITTING PRODUCTS 
Important Information for Consumers on Internet Sales of Laser Products
Guide for the Operation of Lasers, Searchlights and Fireworks in United Kingdom Airspace 
Transient visual effects and laser safety standards
Laser pointers and the human eye: a clinicopathologic study.

Please PM or email an Admin/Mod if you have any updates or additional links!


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Laws, Regulations, sources UPDATE 04/27*

Corrected initial post for new software format and added this:



nero_design said:


> FDA:
> "Class IIIb and class IV laser products are very powerful and permit ready access to laser radiation, which can cause eye or skin injury. Research and industrial lasers and laser light show projectors fall into these classes. Class IIIb and class IV laser devices may be sold only by or to individuals or firms that have obtained approval and a current laser variance from the FDA. Class IIIb lasers include modified laser pointers and portable laser modules over <5mw. Safety features do not affect the classification of the laser".
> 
> _____________________________________________
> ...



from there:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1113568#post1113568

bernhard


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Laws, Regulations, sources UPDATE 04/27*

Two new links submitted by comozo:

http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/RS22033.pdf

http://www.faa.gov/airports_airtraffic/airports/resources/advisory_circulars/


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 1, 2006)

comozo again:



> As mentioned earlier, three laser uses -- medical, construction and entertainment -- are regulated at the federal level by a division of the FDA. These users can face administrative sanctions such as withdrawal of approval or fines for deliberate or reckless violations of FDA regulations.
> Over at the FAA, their Order 7400.2E, Part 6, Chapter 29 <http://www.faa.gov/atpubs/AIR/chapter_29.htm> only covers the process of reviewing and approving applications for those using lasers outdoors. There is no apparent penalty for not submitting reports, or for violating the various airspace safety zones.
> The only laser users restricted by the FAA's order are those regulated by the FDA -- effectively, laser entertainment companies. FDA requires outdoor laser shows to be reported to the FAA. If FAA objects, then FDA will not permit the outdoor show to continue. And again, any FDA penalties would be administrative.
> Can laser shows and other uses be done within the FAA's zones?
> Yes, lasers can be used with the FAA Laser-Free, Critical and Sensitive Zones <resguide09c.htm> in two cases. One is if the beam power and characteristics are lower (safer) than the limits for a particular zone. The other is if "mitigation" is done using effective control measures. This allows high laser power levels to be used, as long as aircraft are not illuminated. In both cases, those using lasers outdoors must report their usage to the FAA, using Advisory Circular 70-1 [caution: 2.2 MB download] <faa/faa_ac70-1_outdoor_laser_operations.pdf>. The FAA will review the provided data and determine whether or not they will object to the laser use.


----------

